# Favorite Riding Picture



## MBMSfreerider (Jul 2, 2007)

I know that someone posted a thread like this recently but i'm going to do it again only a little different. I want everyone to post their favorite mountain biking picture. The only rule is that it has to be of you. This way all of the pictures won't be repeats of some guy that nobody knows. Also include a short discription of the picture ( where you are, the bike you used, etc.)

Tell other members and see how many cool pictures we an get.:thumbsup:


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Riding a Tuner Burner, Hall Ranch, Lyons CO. Climb sequence taken by my wife.

I figure this thread will attract a lot of huck shots, but for a climbing shot, I find this kinda interesting.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Taken by Jessep - sorry for stealing your work there Jessep!
Location: behind my house, on my RM Switch SL.


----------



## MBMSfreerider (Jul 2, 2007)

I can't see Jisch's picture


----------



## MBMSfreerider (Jul 2, 2007)

I don't know if you can see the picture but if you can see it then here it is.
It is at the Meadowbrook jumps. Thats my friend in the background. I am riding my trek 3900. (soon to be upgraded). Pretty ghetto shorts huh. It isn't anything special but I like it.


----------



## MBMSfreerider (Jul 2, 2007)

apparently you can't see the picture but I'll try again.


----------



## Gapp (Jun 7, 2007)

Looks like he's gonna eat it...


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

I've usually got a monthly favorite, but I guess this would win overall (it's been my home computer wallpaper since it was taken last Sept)










From the top of Skidmarks at Mammoth last Labor Day. I was on my Stumpy, which is now sold.


----------



## sdsantacruzer (Sep 23, 2005)

*Gruntin' it out in Fruita*

The 'rock grunt' on Prime Cut looks harder than it really is but cleaning it sure puts a smile on your face. 

Photo courtesy of "Lidarman".


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

sdsantacruzer said:


> The 'rock grunt' on Prime Cut looks harder than it really is but cleaning it sure puts a smile on your face. ....


This one is just the opposite. This little climb on Clear Creek Trail near Buffalo Wyoming was way harder than it looked. Unfortunately, last fall this section of the trail was reworked and the little climb that always kicked my butt is a piece of cake now.

Photo by Brewsome.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Vasquez Peak area. My hardtail. Timer shot.


----------



## buridan (May 20, 2006)

scrublover, that's some awesome photography. It needs a frame...


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

i've posted this one many times...and gotten many pics since. however, it's still on the favorites list


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

my favourite is this one of me riding my 2005 giant NRS down a technical decent at Hardwood Hills Canada Cup event last year. the rider in front of me crashed. note the expressions on people's faces. 


By rkj__ at 2007-07-11


----------



## Sisco_28601 (Mar 16, 2007)

lidarman said:


> Riding a Tuner Burner, Hall Ranch, Lyons CO. Climb sequence taken by my wife.


Hey Rich, sorry, this is slightly OT but... how was that shot taken? Or is it Photoshop? I love it...


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*Nope*



Gapp said:


> Looks like he's gonna eat it...


I didn't eat it - never ate it on that roller.

John


----------



## AzTracer (Feb 15, 2007)

Easily my fav pic. Taken on submarine rock in Sedona AZ










and Im going to add my fav gif catagory. This was also in sedona










I love this pic too! i have to share it! Its of me putting on my pads at the top of the ski lift at sunrise park in northern arizona


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Sisco_28601 said:


> Hey Rich, sorry, this is slightly OT but... how was that shot taken? Or is it Photoshop? I love it...


It is indeed Photoshop. I even planned it out. Renee took several shots and I did transparency collage to give it a ghostly effect. Glad you like it.

And Gosh Michael (sdsantacruzer) making me get a big head by having even my own shot in this thread. BTW, did you disappear? We need to have a chat about the Colorado gathering in Steamboat this August.


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

Here's a nice scenery shot:


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

It is. ahh Frooota


----------



## michigantammy (Jan 14, 2004)

*Can I post a rain forest biking pic?*



MBMSfreerider said:


> I know that someone posted a thread like this recently but i'm going to do it again only a little different. I want everyone to post their favorite mountain biking picture. The only rule is that it has to be of you. This way all of the pictures won't be repeats of some guy that nobody knows. Also include a short discription of the picture ( where you are, the bike you used, etc.)
> 
> Tell other members and see how many cool pictures we an get.:thumbsup:


Here's one of mine in Belize a while ago...

Lousy bike (It was a rental bike, what did I expect?), but it was wonderful place to ride, if one cares for riding the rain forest.










Can I post a pic of my hubby riding, too?

Here's one of his pics climbing up a small hill at Stony Creek with his Super V Cannondale. I just wish that he would have more time to ride. He's only out about once a year.










Happy Trails!

Tammy


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*Best shot ever*

Friends little bro trying to pull off an endo.


----------



## michigantammy (Jan 14, 2004)

*Very Nice!*



lidarman said:


> Riding a Tuner Burner, Hall Ranch, Lyons CO. Climb sequence taken by my wife.
> 
> It's a great pic! Your wife must be a great photographer. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Tammy


----------



## Velocipedist (Sep 3, 2005)

*desert passion*

1 liter of water + duct tape = ghetto hydration


----------



## Flooredsubaru (Nov 10, 2004)

Me changing a flat in the Coors parking lot Golden, CO after coming off the trail.










Climbing up a hill on the Peaks Trail in Breckenridge, Colorado


----------



## rocks'r'friends (Mar 30, 2007)

This was taken by my g/f last fall near Nippising University in North Bay Ontario.







Got a similar shot of her, both are hanging in our living room.


----------



## Nickle (Aug 23, 2006)

My favorite. The picture was taken by Dave Morse. His photography is up to par with his riding. In other words, the boy can take some serious pictures.


----------



## Serenity Now (Jun 6, 2006)

Sorry I can't decide so will need to post a couple.

St Helens.

Oregon.


----------



## leer13 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Riding - winter style*

Here's me in winter mode!

No summer pics at work!


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

1)Commando Run, Colorado, near Vail back bowls. A few days before the Leadville 100.

2) I also like a photo by Big Larry, Lyman Wilson Trail at Henry Coe State Park, Northern California.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

A few...
the first is my wife, since she doesn't come on here...
she's about to take 3rd at Sea Otter in the Pro/Expert SS division on her Niner One9 this last April.









The next are from SoCal in Aliso Viejo on my big ti Desalvo SS.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

*visiting the vault....*

Tightening a loose crank the old fashioned way. Poision Spider Mesa circa 1992. The second to remind me that I used to leave the ground without full squish. Double Top-Crested Butte 1991. Being out there. Field repair. Comraderie. That's what it's all about.


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

I guess my favorite riding pic would be this one: 








A beautiful pic of the funnest thing I can think of doing on a bike: carving berms.

Although this one ain't that bad either:









Both pics curtesy of my girlfriend.

Marko


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

My Favorite is prolly this one










this ones a close second (lookin' back at the kid on the trailer-bike










couple of others:


----------



## PhoenixTrail (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't have a personal fav, but here are some cool pics as well as some MTB artwork.... http://search.deviantart.com/?section=browse&q=mountain bike &qh=sort:time


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Ponderosa State Park, McCall, Idaho


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

rockman said:


> Tightening a loose crank the old fashioned way. Poision Spider Mesa circa 1992. The second to remind me that I used to leave the ground without full squish. Double Top-Crested Butte 1991. Being out there. Field repair. Comraderie. That's what it's all about.


Giro Air Attacks!

with a team Z logo no less!

you guys were the coolest! :cornut:


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

Nickle said:


> My favorite. The picture was taken by Dave Morse. His photography is up to par with his riding. In other words, the boy can take some serious pictures.


breath taking picture.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

Not really two of my favorites visually, but the memories they bring back are good

The wife and I near the end of Day 1 of the MS150 ride, we rode through the remnants of Hurricane Ivan in 2004.









This shot is a self timer at the local noodler. It was early morning, all by myself on a brand new bike. I was a happy boy.


----------



## bmateo (Jan 13, 2004)

This one is actually a picture of me and a friend, time released over the teeter...

I have a helmet and bar mount halogen light (yellowish) , he had an HID helmet only, (blueish/white light)
Thought I'd throw a unique twist on the thread.

(Credit to JackFromNC for the picture, I think...It was several years ago...)


----------



## Iceman69 (Oct 30, 2005)

Me riding down some steeper sections of trail in South Florida.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

bmateo said:


> This one is actually a picture of me and a friend, time released over the teeter...
> 
> I have a helmet and bar mount halogen light (yellowish) , he had an HID helmet only, (blueish/white light)
> Thought I'd throw a unique twist on the thread.
> ...


That is so cool!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

I like these ones (me) As you can see, they were taken with cheapo cameras
The second one is also nice (fortunately not me  )


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

*Bartlet Wash and Amasa Back, Moab*

Photos by BrianC


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

*Here's an old favorite from the vault*


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

This is me on my HT after climbed part of North Rim Trail in Bidwell Park, Chico, CA


----------



## mtbbrian (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't usually go with someone who carries a camera, or as in the case of this ride I did with Photo John who carries three or four with him. 
These two are from a ride we did this past Sunday in ParkCity. We got into 8000', it was a little tough at first, but it sure was a great ride.
Photo credit Photo John.
Climbing....









On the descent...









Brian
_*Ride On!*_


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Funny, but you look exactly the same climbing and descending  

Marko


----------



## isuckatlax (May 8, 2007)

There are only like 4 pictures of me on a bike in existance...
Here is one that I like...
At Blankets Creek in Woodstock, Georgia ladies and gentleman....


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

MBMSfreerider said:


> I know that someone posted a thread like this recently but i'm going to do it again only a little different. I want everyone to post their favorite mountain biking picture. The only rule is that it has to be of you. This way all of the pictures won't be repeats of some guy that nobody knows. Also include a short discription of the picture ( where you are, the bike you used, etc.)
> 
> Tell other members and see how many cool pictures we an get.:thumbsup:











me & m-m on Porcupine Rim. bikes out of picture were an Ellsworth Sub-22 (m-m's) and a Titus Racer X (rt's bike).

i also really like this one: rt on the entry to Horsetheif Bench in Fruita









and a final favorite from a couple years ago. i like this one because i think it makes me look like i'm really flying (i probably wasn't....though, i do think i might have won the expert class at that race).









rt


----------



## Johnny Hair Boy (Jul 11, 2004)

*This is my favorite*

Its nothing technical but I like the setting.


----------



## cutthroat (Mar 2, 2004)

More Fruita - Steve's Loop after a rain.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's mine... XD


----------



## m-m (Dec 14, 2006)

*I was going to post this pic....*



*rt* said:


> me & m-m on Porcupine Rim. bikes out of picture were an Ellsworth Sub-22 (m-m's) and a Titus Racer X (rt's bike).
> rt


You beat me to it....


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

*a fav is tough but*

i like these two


----------



## G-Cracker (Feb 8, 2006)

Me on the upper loop of the 50-year trail, Tucson. Riding my KHS Comp ST in before it went SS. 









And me on the AZTrail. Also on the KHS, but after it's SS conversion.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't get a lot of pics of me actually riding because I'm usually the one with the camera, but here's a pic of me with some friends from a few weeks ago. I'm in the wheaties jersey. This will be the last pic of me on a bike for about a year


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Jim Beam said:


> Photos by BrianC


Errr, uh,....good photo but...that second one is one I took of you on Amassa back. 

Brian is a great photog so don't debase his skill with my pix!

.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I always love the blur effect on this one:


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

I like this one. Taken at Little Creek.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*Welcome to my Back Yard!*



MBMSfreerider said:


> I know that someone posted a thread like this recently but i'm going to do it again only a little different. I want everyone to post their favorite mountain biking picture. The only rule is that it has to be of you. This way all of the pictures won't be repeats of some guy that nobody knows. Also include a short discription of the picture ( where you are, the bike you used, etc.)
> 
> Tell other members and see how many cool pictures we an get.:thumbsup:


Hi Folks,

I currently have three favorites and they were all taken in my back yard!

The first two are of me on my Santa Cruz VP Free hitting the biggest drop in the yard. It's 5 ½ feet from the lip to the first spot you wheel can touch down. Because of the perfect approach and perfect runout it's one of the easier stunts in the yard. I'm starting to get teased because I want everything in the real world to be PAPR approved (perfect approach / perfect runout).
















This one was in a photo contest on the Velo website but it lost to some road bike picture. They entitled it "Traffic at Mikes!" I love it because it captures that youthful experience of messing around on bikes with your buddies. Our group's semi-pro photographer, Bob, is the guy dropping the 5 footer on his Kona Stinky while I'm on the 24 foot skinny attached to the deck. The picture was taken literally as a "snap" shot by a buddy's girlfriend. Neither of us riders knew that the other was even on a stunt or jump and the photographer had never used this camera before. Some of the best stuff is accidental.









Have fun & be safe!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## mosely 7 (May 21, 2007)

too many to choose from and i don't have any good mtbiking ones so here's some 20 inch action


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

Me in ojai, ca.


----------



## rustus (May 28, 2004)

Here is one my brother Parker put together; me messing around on my GT. Another of me at the top of the bootleg canyon downhill on a VP-Free, Interbike '05, and one taken by a buddy on a ladder bridge to log ride at Pajarito ski hill in NM.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*these are on my computer @ work..*

1. MBTB 02

2. HOA

3. annadel on the cross bike..


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*That 1st pic*

is great..


----------



## Stefan_G (May 10, 2005)

*Horsethief Bench*

The one (and only) time I've cleaned the descent from Mary's Loop to the Horsethief trail in Loma.


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

Aww shucks John, I'm glad you liked it...


----------



## NAUBoone (May 4, 2007)

I know that rock!
Prime Cuts has got to be one of the most sublimely enjoyable slices of single track I've ever had the pleasure of riding.
LOVE Fruita.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

*White Mesa*

The Boyz at White Mesa just outside of San Ysidro, New Mexico. I am on the hardtail


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

Downieville:


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

Or maybe this one:

Near Copper Canyon, Mexico:


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Ive always liked this little accidental blurry shot taken by my brother a few yrs ago it kinda added a cool effect to the picture.


----------



## MCtigre (Feb 24, 2006)

This is an old one but I like it.
Last October at Devils Den in Arkansas. I had just got my bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

Cool thread. Here are some really old shots:

Flume Trail, Tahoe Gathering, Fall 2000, Photo by Photo John
My Bontrager Racelite was stolen earlier that week and I rode that weekend on a full rigid Bontrager Privateer, which included Mr. Toad's and Downieville.








Sedona, Spring Fling, March 2001, Photo by Pete








Henry Coe State Park, Feb 2002, Photo by Biking Viking 








Those were some good times indeed. Thank you PJ, Pete, and BV for the great pics.

See ya,

Gary


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

Oooh that creek crossing picture is awesome! Very nicely done.


----------



## mtnbikerdude87 (Dec 19, 2003)

Feels like yesterday.

Lake Tahoe: Flume Trail.


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*I like this one from yesterday*

Taken by my fiance Melanie. This trail is located outside of Leavenworth Wa.


----------



## ajyoung (Mar 29, 2007)

Judd97 said:


> Oooh that creek crossing picture is awesome! Very nicely done.


Agreed :thumbsup:


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

*Wasatch Crest*

Here is my fav. Taken on the Wasatch Crest trail in Salt Lake City, UT.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

tiSS'er said:


> I like this one. Taken at Little Creek.


That is a great image B..... and a pretty stout drop to flat. Yousa.:eekster:


----------



## mtnbkrdr98 (May 27, 2004)

Nice photoshop work, really like that shot/sequence


----------

